# I think we just had good news??



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im not sure if Im getting this wrong, but Lister just called dh and it was dr t our consultant. He said I just need to have LH and FSH done so they can make sure they know what they are doing, and to call in the new year to book in??

His last words to dh were, you are ok to egg share again. 

Im a bit nervous about getting excited cos Lizzie told me I needed to have these extra tests, and until those results came back I wouldnt know if I could share. 

We have called Lena and left a message, to see what she says, but who rules if they are saying different things? the consultant or the head nurse??

I dont know if I can get excited or not?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone? please??


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Kate

I am no expert but I would rely on the consultant. As long as LH and FSH are ok it looks like all systems go.

Good luck!

Carole
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Ohhh great news Kate - From personal experience of getting told lots of 'wrong' information from the nurses there, I would def say to listen to what Dr T says... He is much higher and qualified than the nurses and basically what he says goes....  So I really think you have nothing to worry about.  I think a lot of the nurses there are over worked, and also some seem a bit lacking on knowledge of certain thing... I don't bother dealing with the nurses there at all if possible, I just go straight to my Dr - much easier and a lot less stressful I find.

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun. 

I was a little surprised as Lizze told me all these tests I needed and after dr t read our letter, he has said I just need the Lh and Fsh done. But dh asked him outright does that mean we are ok to share, and he said yes. You are ok to share again. 

We have left a message for lena to call, as when they told me I needed all these bloods they gave us prices for all of them, so we need to check which ones cost what, and if in fact we still have to pay, but to be honest I dont mind! 

I also have crampy feelings in my stomach, so should I come on tomorrow, I will be able to have my tests done on monday at the pco check. Fingers crossed. 

Im still nervous about getting excited. Im not sure if I should relax and think yay or still be worried that the nurses will turn round and say no, hold on we need to check this first, THEN we will tell you if you can.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

All sounding good though Kate - If any of the nurses do tell you anything different from what you've been told by Dr T, don't just accept what they say - just say well this is what I've been told from Dr T so if anything needs to be checked check with him rather than [name removed]. Even [name removed] has been known on quite a few occasions to get things wrong... the last time being when I was using my eggs, she told me (quite rudely I should add) that I was not allowed to use my eggs before I used my embryos and when I questioned her further she put me through to someone in the lab and it turned out it was just a recommendation that the HFEA have and if I wanted to use my eggs then I could use them. Honestly, I'd try and avoid going through the nurses as much as possible. Just get your FSH and LH done and then let Dr T know the results and if all ok then ring the nurses up to tell them when you are ready to start... (e.g. you tell them not the other way around)... The Lister really do seem to have a lack of communication between nurses and doctors and patients that really needs to be sorted out.

Helen xx

Post amended by moderator.

the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun. I was saying that to dh yesterday, they dont seem to talk to each other at all. They are meant to have weekly meetings but I dont think they do to be honest!

I still havent started af, but hopefully I will get them done on monday and then can call with the results and like you said, say when Im ready to start. 

xxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I would just advise a little caution Kate and wait to speak to Lena because sometimes the doctors don't have your file to hand and sometimes they also aren't aware of when your last tests were. My lovely cons has mistakenly told me I didn't need a repeat HIV test done when in fact I did and this because she thought from memory I had had one done earlier.

If you ask Lena on Monday and then just ask her to double check with a doctor you should get a firm answer as to which bloods exactly need repeating. The last thing you would want is to be starting injections/down reg and need a last minute blood test!

From what my cons told me, when you have a case where there is failed fertilisation/poor response the doctor in charge of your case has to discuss you at the weekly meeting with all the other docs/nurses. A decision is then made whether to allow you to share again or whether you need extra tests first etc.

Claire xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Claire, Dr T did have my file in front of him when he called, along with my letter that i sent, so I know he was reading it. They did say that I would be discussed at the weekly meeting, and thats when I got the call that I needed the LH FSH E2 and AMH tests done, and now it has changed to the LH and FSH only. 

Will wait and see what Lena says on monday if she calls me back. 

I am still waiting for af to arrive, if it doesnt come by tomorrow I wont be able to get the bloods done on monday as it wont be at least day 2. 

Will let you know the update if/when they call me back. 
xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Good luck hunny, hope its good news and u can do egg share again.  Fingers crossed for ya xxxx

shye xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

im sure you will be fine to eggshare again babe, like you said the con had your file infront of him so he obv checked the file before saying you could eggshare.

i saw your other post hun about telling boo re disneyland/world its sooo very surprising how much can soak into a childs head and how much they really do understand.
i felt proud of brandon for putting me and ivf before holidays etc... and you should feel proud of boo too, she made a grown up desicion where alot of kids would have picked the hols.
your obv a great mum and hopefully  you will have more babies to be a great mum to.

take care hun, lots o luv, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww. Thank you hun.  

Same goes for you too. x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Kate - sounds like good news to me... everything crossed for you


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Kate

I know we've duscussed this briefly b4.

I agree with Fluffy Helen and Feisty blue.

Sometimes they dont look at ur notes but the nurses usually have them to hand so maybe best to check.  I had to have hep b & c, vdrl & chromosomal done again according to Lena but im sure u probably have written down somewhere when u had all ur last lot done so u can check for urself

Im sooooooooo happy  you can share again. I knew u would, u deserve it hun.

We'll all get there in the end my love!!!

Alexia xxxxxxx


----------

